# Email invite templates



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Hey guys! I was just looking over some of the awesome custom invites some of you do.....just amazing!!

I'm horrible, I just do an evite every year, it's cheap, I've got everyone's emails, and it's a good way to keep track of replies.

However, I'd like to try and do something special to entice people that it will be the best party EVER! ha 
So, have you seen any email type invite templates out there that are worth a dang? Evite sometimes has good ones, and I usually customize them anyway, but would love to know what else might be out there, that has a service like Evite, but cooler templates.

Ideas, thoughts?....


----------



## HalloweenHaunter (Jul 8, 2010)

Well this isn't really a template but what i have done in the past is make my invitation with gimp or Photoshop add with some cool effects and then paste it into your email.
Just a thought....


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

ive puit a thread on here offering my graphic design for free (although soem awsoem mebers are sendign me american candy in return! lol) id be happy to help you out if you let me know of some information to put on there, and a theme


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Hey Craig! What a wonderful offer! I'm actually doing a bat theme this year, but haven't thought much further than that on what to do on the invites.

Though, I was hoping to find an online service that had some cool designs, that way it could track rsvp's and such. So, i'm torn on what to do...


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

i can sort you that out for sure. I'll start it this morning.

PM me with soem details you want on there, a date, a time, a name and / or address if you want that on there? If you want them to RSVP, bring their own food/beer/if cosumes are manditory etc etc


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

well heres the start really... ive drawn the house in for added halloween-iness... but tried to keep the emphasis on bats..... the bat in the bottom right corner is just something i put in for my own reference btw.... i dont actually intend leaving it there


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Hey craig, that's neat! I think I'd actually want to leave the house out of it, though. It's tough, becasue I don't really know what I want yet. Maybe something more gothic? It's sort of a "Batman" theme too, so wondering if I should do something more like his symbol....or maybe that's too cheesy!! ha


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

hmmmmm strangly enough, the hardest part of my designing is when i get total free reign! i like having an idea to work off... so i can do that for you.....

i can work with the batman logo if thats what you like?


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

just thinkin outside the box......


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

RedSonja, I went to Etsy, and for $5 and some change, I had a guy custom make this one for me. I really really like it  here is the link: http://www.etsy.com/shop/damnfrenchdesserts


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

looks good! 
i just need more information to add to the invite.... also am also workin with a veryyy loose theme.... i plan to make the background interestingonce the wording / concept is done. By all means, feel free to take up athena's advice though if you wish!


----------



## Haunting in AZ (Sep 20, 2009)

Love the batman one, awesome job thatguy!



thatguycraig said:


> just thinkin outside the box......
> 
> View attachment 131256


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you - found it a bit hard for some reason to do a "bat" theme....


----------

